# [Mate] Unexpected problems:



## for.ggame.playing (Apr 17, 2020)

There are some features I want to configure with your help.

First is double login: As I expected everything works just fine, except logging twice (first is normal, it requires username and password, and the second shows username Charlie &(not me) and requires password) in order to be granted access to work from desktop. What is happening behind the screen? and how should I fix it?

When I switch between Teletype(tty) the desktop crashes , as if it have never started, than it shows processes on CLI. How to fix this too.

Last but not least is my mouse freezes when the desktop. I think I didn't configure the OS to recognize my mouse, or It is not enabled.


SYSTEM_INFO:
freebsd-vesion: 12.1-STABLE(x86)
Desktop environment: MATE
Port collection availability : NO


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> and the second shows username Charlie &(not me) and requires password)


That sounds like a su(1) popup. "Charlie &" is the name of root: 

```
% getent passwd root
root:*:0:0:Charlie &:/root:/bin/csh
```
If this happens when you start MATE there's probably something that triggers gksu(1), i.e. some configuration that requires root access. 



for.ggame.playing said:


> When I switch between Teletype(tty) the desktop crashes , as if it have never started, than it shows processes on CLI. How to fix this too.


That doesn't sound good. But it begs the question, what graphics card do you have and what driver are you using?



for.ggame.playing said:


> Last but not least is my mouse freezes when the desktop. I think I didn't configure the OS to recognize my mouse, or It is not enabled.


You only  need `moused_enable` (note the _d_ is missing in your screenshot) for old PS/2 type mice. If it's an USB mouse it's not needed, it will get automatically loaded.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (Apr 17, 2020)

After fixing the letter all else got configured automatically. I didn't expect that a mere letter will cause so much problems. 
Everything else configured automatically after fixing that letter. Thanks a lot for quick reply.

I wish you good health.

In any case the OS does not recognize gksu commands. It does not even recognize gksu manual. I wander whether this has a major impact on performance of PC or graphics in general.

Sidenote: The provided  code outputs the same as you anticipated.


----------



## Datapanic (Apr 17, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> In any case the OS does not recognize gksu commands. It does not even recognize gksu manual. I wander whether this has a major impact on performance of PC or graphics in general.



Do you have sysutils/gksu installed?


----------



## for.ggame.playing (Apr 17, 2020)

nope


----------

